# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: New insight into colour changing Neons

## AquaticQuotient.com

The Neon tetra (Paracheirodon innesi) swimming in your tank and the Venetian blind hanging from your window may have a lot more in common than you think.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

